# Extreme Punisher



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

Got a new digital camera and thought I post a couple of pics of a bike I built up some time ago with left-over parts. There's not much information available about Extreme, although I heard that the people that built these bikes were a bit "rough". If anybody has more information, please share.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I guess you've seen this already?
http://www.mtb-classic.de/html/extreme.html

looks pretty nice. I remeber them from old MBA days


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Excellent work! Looks good. That fork looks harsh, how does it ride? Heavy?

You should post your whole stable, Ive seen a few good ones from you now.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I seem to remeber a 7lb weight? yeh intense68, post up that lavender yo eddy again


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Extreme Fork with Punisher frame attached......*

That's how I should've titled the post. The fork is brutal. It totally dwarfs an Accutrax, which is already considered a hardcore fork by many. It's probably the biggest rigid fork I have ever seen. Took the bike for a little spin today and was surprised how well it handled. It almost felt...light. Very snappy and confidence inspiring.

As for the pictures of my stable, I'll see if I can get a set together. But I always feel so self-conscious when shooting pictures of an old bicycle... People may think there's something wrong with me.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Intense68 said:


> As for the pictures of my stable, I'll see if I can get a set together. But I always feel so self-conscious when shooting pictures of an old bicycle... People may think there's something wrong with me.


Haha... Consider those are stupid and irrielevant.

Like the bike! Hassle free, classy transport.

Interesting pic on the fork BTW.

I wondering how would this bike compare to a Grove Hardcore?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Just curious, how do the Suntour shifters do with the Shimano stuff?


----------



## neveride (Feb 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Just curious, how do the Suntour shifters do with the Shimano stuff?


Not sure about how Intense68's work, but my Suntour topmounts shift flawless with a current XT rear derail and SRP 8spd Ti cassette. Back in the day, I used to use the same top mounts with a 95 XTR (M900) and it shifted pretty good as well, though I do notice that with the new XT shifts are,as I said, perfect. I've got this on my retro Klein, and the reason for the new XT derail is that shifts were terrible with a 94ish XT rear derail with alloy pulleys. I've never had luck with alloy pulleys, shifts were always mediocre, and for the time being it was easier to put the newer XT on.

Back in the day, when I refused to use Shimano rapidfires (early generations, which they hadn't gotten right), I used XT thumbies, and when I saw how much sleeker and stealthier (and lighter? I've never weighed either) the Suntours were I had to get me a set.


----------



## cdeger (Jan 18, 2004)

*The shifting secret*



neveride said:


> ... shifts were terrible with a 94ish XT rear derail with alloy pulleys ...


You name it, man: The pulleys are the secret behind Shimano's superior shifting performance - and their compatibility to some "non-compatible" shifters.

Since many years Shimano rear derailleurs carry an upper pulley that is enabled to "float" sideways. Making it shift the chain smoother. Making it compatible to different cog spacers (e.g. using 7-speed thumbies with 8-speed cassettes). And even making it compatible to shifters with different shifting ratios.


*shimanoadmiringmodusoff*


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Suntour & Shimano*

Some people here have very sharp eyes.. Yes those are indeed Suntour XC Pro shifters with Shimano derailleur and freewheel. And they work fine. I do think XT thumbshifters shift a bit more precise and snappier though, but the Suntour's look more elegant.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

THE head badge to have would be from the movie "Punisher". That'd really set it off. Nice ride!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Nice*

That's a very sweet looking bike. It looks like it can crush boulders.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*XC Pro shifter work great with XT Derailluers.*

I like the XC Pro's 7/8 speed options and the Index/friction choice. I've never had a problem mixing the two. It's too bad I stripped the bolt on one of the shifters.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Are there more of those bikes out there?

Somebody has a Grove Hardcore?

I like those bikes. My Yo! is a though bike and my Miyata's are overbuilt, but those bikes are in another league. They're like Humvees, but much more stylish.

The wieghtpenalty is not really an issue for me. With my weight you have to hand over me a serious DH bike to slow me down at climbs


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

*extreme punisher*

I post this in this thread because it was one of the more informing when I searched for any clues about this frame this summer. I restored it and was not that hopeful that it would outlast me till winter after all the rust came out of it (90gramm). To bring it to the beloved terrain I just built it up as SS. Now, a few 1000 km of riding later as the only ride this year I'm convinced that it will be sufficient for the next years and I also tend to leave it singlespeedy. This frame rides great, very stable, at 2450gramm (fork 1300g) enough flesh for jumping and short enough fo wheelies... Also, the fork height of 41cm allows the use of the wtb dirt drop quite well.
ciao, Alexander

kingsberry hubs
salsa alike stem
white trial fW
CQP steel
perforated
turbo 
PD-M730 pedals 
732 brakes with da levers
ti bb


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

lots of rust!

Nice build though.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

rasumichin said:


> I post this in this thread because it was one of the more informing when I searched for any clues about this frame this summer. I restored it and was not that hopeful that it would outlast me till winter after all the rust came out of it (90gramm). To bring it to the beloved terrain I just built it up as SS. Now, a few 1000 km of riding later as the only ride this year I'm convinced that it will be sufficient for the next years and I also tend to leave it singlespeedy. This frame rides great, very stable, at 2450gramm (fork 1300g) enough flesh for jumping and short enough fo wheelies... Also, the fork height of 41cm allows the use of the wtb dirt drop quite well.
> ciao, Alexander
> 
> kingsberry hubs
> ...


is that before or after SSing


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

nuck_chorris said:


> is that before or after SSing


This is the setup for singlespeed. As it stands there it has not seen that much trails.
I've got this frame 'NOS'... and ss is the first built up. The frame collected rust for years I guess. Maybe because of wrong storage...
ciao, Alexander


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

*...*

even though this bicycle took just moderate punishment, it deserved some new rims

















cheers,
Alexander


----------

